

David start-up vs industry Goliath - kemo

I'm sure many of you here used to work for some larger company before going on your own. I used to work for a 'larger' company myself too before they screwed me over; I was "just a hacker" at the time so none of them took me really seriously.<p>Now it's payback time: I've been working (and still am, ofc) on a start-up that will compete directly with them. The product itself is light years ahead so I have no doubt it'll get a great percentage of the Goliaths' sales. The questions I can come up with would be:<p>1. how to use Goliaths' strengths and weaknesses as my own advantages?
I've read on this topic lately but still really want to hear fellow hackers' opinions.<p>2. how to "push" my start-up with practically no funding in a 2nd world country?
I'm not looking for funding, going the 37signals way on this one. Except for the idea being super awesome and packaged in the simplest interface possible, I pretty much rely on word of mouth and SEO. Ok, and social media (which I have no experience with). Is there a "pushing your start-up for dummies" book or blog?
======
stephenyoung
"I have no doubt it'll get a great percentage of the Goliaths' sales"

Been learning again and again, you are going to need to map out your marketing
plan and probably bring on a co-founder with a strong business background.
Having the greatest product in the world will not save you from a poor
approach to acquiring clientele.

Get some community validation that your product is as great as you claim, and
change your plan from payback to your ex-employer and towards how you can
enter their market as a strong competitor and carve out your own place. You're
destined to fail if all you're going after is revenge.

